# Your backyard?



## 6Happiness (Jun 30, 2013)

.hj kkkkkkh


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 30, 2013)

My backyard is 160 acres. And because of the drop in price over the last few month in sheep, I am only running 75 head! I have a couple gardens as well, and cherry trees/apple trees, fenced off of course. 3 LGDs, 1 herd dog, 60 chickens, 6 horses, 2 cows, 2 donkeys, 2 llamas, multiple cats, and a couple loose bunnies (accident).
I will see if I can get a pic with a few of everything together in one!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 30, 2013)

We have four acres total, only about two are fenced in for the sheep. I have four Babydoll Southdown x Montadale cross ewes, a Texel ram, and four Texel x Montadale x Babydoll Southdown lambs.

My ewe flock in the pasture






This is my ram pen with my ram & my weaned lambs


----------



## Ruus (Jun 30, 2013)

We have about16 acres total, but the sheep are rotating through four 1/4-acre paddocks. We have four grass-fed sheep for now, but the acre could easily support at least twice that number.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 30, 2013)

60 acres, although we only use about 8 of those acres. We have 44 sheep, 8 yaks, 54 chickens, and 5 turkeys.

We have a lot of room for expansion, but not all of our property has irrigation. Most of it is fenced even though those fences are at least  80 years old.

We also have a feed lot zoned for 1000 head of cows.  A barn ( old and in need of some work), 2 shops, 3 livable houses, and 3 houses that are used for livestock shelters.


----------



## secuono (Jun 30, 2013)

4.98 total, about 3.5-4 acres for the big livestock. In all, 4 dogs [1 lgd], 2 cats, 20ish pastured rabbits, 15 chickens, 6 babydoll sheep and growing, 2 horses, 2 pigs soon to be 3.  Pony has his own pasture, 1/3-1/2 acre I'm guessing. Mare has all the 3.5 currently. Pigs have a 60x60ft area. Rabbits and some of the chickens have 250x250ft area. Other chickens expanded their free ranging out to the barn. Chickens are never locked up, the hot wire and dog keep them safe. Sheep are getting 1/2-1 acre put up because they are getting fat doing a whole lotta nothing but eating. 

What I call 'the flats'.





Sheep are on the outside of the fence, inside is where it's the pony's pasture. He also has an easement strip not pictured. 
Want to put the sheep fence up from the other corner of that barn wall, down to the border fence where the creek is. It's full of hidden rocks and other mower dangers. They'd still have a section of bard to share with the mare. Pony shares his section of barn with hay.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 30, 2013)

Currently 10 painted desert/desert dragon sheep 1 mini donkey and 3 mini horses have about 1/2 - 3/4 acre of dry lots then are "rotated " onto 2- 2 1/2 acres of pasture during the day. Feed very little grain during summer months. We have a total of 4 acres so have about 1 in yard.


----------



## CritterZone (Jun 30, 2013)

Our back yard is 200 acres.  We raise Jacob sheep, hens for eggs, 6 horses, hay, produce, fruit and we lease out pasture for cattle grazing.  None of the critters are going to make us rich, but the chores involved to keep the place up keep us out of trouble


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 30, 2013)

CritterZone said:
			
		

> None of the critters are going to make us rich, but the chores involved to keep the place up keep us out of trouble


My sister was talking with her employer ( a vet) about retired folk. He stated they either a) needed to get a hobby to keep them busy , b) t another job, or c) go crazy. Her reply was that everybody should just keep a flock of sheep.  He just laughed and laughed and laughed.

Animals really are a hobby that turns into a job that will keep you plenty busy. Only downside is they will drive you to insanity instead of keeping you from it.


----------



## bubba1358 (Jul 1, 2013)

Mine is just over 5 acres total. The rotational grazing area right now is just over an acre of that. I have one acre for hay, about a half set aside for gardens and orchard (will will expand), and a back ~2 that is wild and overgrown right now. Plans are to expand backward as the gardens expand. The acre o' grazing supports a donkey, 3 Katahdins, and 25 chickens right now.


----------



## CritterZone (Jul 1, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> CritterZone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SO and I both have full time jobs, in addition to all the critters, and my job keeps me away from the farm 4 days a week.  It is cheaper to have a second house than to rent, so in addition to the 200 acres, I also have a house with a small yard in the city, where I have two cats, a dog, and a small veggie garden     We talked my retired parents into farm sitting for us for 10 days so we could take a vacation together - the first in 5 years.  They agreed, but couldn't get home to their quite and animal free routines fast enough after we returned.


----------

